# What to do about riders that rate after checking your rating?



## intan201 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm new to driving and noticed that a rider gave me a 1 star rating after I gave her a 2, and left a comment explaining her rating. (She ate chips in the car.) Apparently, some riders are neurotic enough to check their rating *after every ride* using the Help tab on the app, and give you 1 star if they see it go down.

Is there any way to prevent this, aside from giving every potential problem rider a 5? It kind of defeats the purpose of the rating system when people are able to game it like this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope, nothing you can do.

You can try rating them a 5 then going back and changing their rating a week later, but that's a lot of effort in my opinion.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

I give most of my PAX 5 stars at the end of their trips. On a rare occasion, such as last week I gave two 3 stars. A thank you and making a request without being demanding will bring you a long way.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Did she get chips all over the place? I think it might have been appropriate for her to warn other pax that driving with you is going to be a negative experience.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

intan201 said:


> I'm new to driving and noticed that a rider gave me a 1 star rating after I gave her a 2, and left a comment explaining her rating. (She ate chips in the car.) Apparently, some riders are neurotic enough to check their rating *after every ride* using the Help tab on the app, and give you 1 star if they see it go down.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this, aside from giving every potential problem rider a 5? It kind of defeats the purpose of the rating system when people are able to game it like this.


Give all your riders 5 stars. About 3 months down the road, ask uber to change the rating to a 1.



intan201 said:


> I'm new to driving and noticed that a rider gave me a 1 star rating after I gave her a 2, and left a comment explaining her rating. (She ate chips in the car.) Apparently, some riders are neurotic enough to check their rating *after every ride* using the Help tab on the app, and give you 1 star if they see it go down.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this, aside from giving every potential problem rider a 5? It kind of defeats the purpose of the rating system when people are able to game it like this.


If you give a rider a 1 star, they may not know. But if you flag them, then they will certainly know.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I change my ratings within the week. If people use Uber enough they can't tell which driver down rated them. 

Doing it right away often will ding your rating if the person is indictive.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I change my ratings within the week. If people use Uber enough they can't tell which driver down rated them.
> 
> Doing it right away often will ding your rating if the person is indictive.


I agree, I give it two weeks and then change there rating.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's an idea. Don't rate them until they are out of your car and are walking inside of wherever you dropped them off.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Here's an idea. Don't rate them until they are out of your car and are walking inside of wherever you dropped them off.


Again pax can check their rating so this doesn't mean anything.

I don't think most of us are dumb enough to one star them where they can see it unless we know we are getting one Back


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

At the end of my trips I always click the 5th star so they all light up then immediately switch over to my millage tracker to mark my location, then I close any unneeded apps and generally am doing stuff on the phone for a few seconds. This is before/after/during the goodbyes and such. If they're trying to see what I'm up to they're likely to assume I just gave them 5 stars and did "driver stuff". Once they're gone I switch back to the driver app and rate them appropriately.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

"the customer is always right" is a long time mantra in business.

A lot of people believe it.

For you to basically say the customer is wrong with your rating, could be considered unprofessional


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I never let pax see what I rated them UNLESS I am willing to give a 5, then why not?

I'll give them 1-4 stars AFTER they exit the vehicle and when I can't see their eyes anymore. In a POOL ride, I cover my phone casually so the other pax can't see the fact that I will rate low.

After completing trip, then I tap 5 stars and submit before they exit the vehicle but I won't try to force them to look at what I rated them because that's being stupid and desperate.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

intan201 said:


> I'm new to driving and noticed that a rider gave me a 1 star rating after I gave her a 2, and left a comment explaining her rating. (She ate chips in the car.) Apparently, some riders are neurotic enough to check their rating *after every ride* using the Help tab on the app, and give you 1 star if they see it go down.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this, aside from giving every potential problem rider a 5? It kind of defeats the purpose of the rating system when people are able to game it like this.


Why care about pax rating? My system. I will let you in my car. 5 star. I won't let you in my car 1 star. I never give 4 stars.

Last night had girl. Stopped car at destination. She could have gotten out. Instead she says hold on. she opens doors and heaves throws up 8 times. I have to smell that shat smell. YUCK. she could have gotten out and walked 3 steps. checked after there was no puke anywhere on my car. Gave her 1 star. Not that 1 star really made up for me having to listen smell her puke. Uber on!


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Nope, nothing you can do.
> 
> You can try rating them a 5 then going back and changing their rating a week later, but that's a lot of effort in my opinion.


Yes it is effort, but since I nearly always rate my pax 5, and I hate taking rating hits myself, that's exactly what I do. It may only come up once every few weeks.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Give all your riders 5 stars. About 3 months down the road, ask uber to change the rating to a 1.
> 
> If you give a rider a 1 star, they may not know. But if you flag them, then they will certainly know.


How do you flag a pax


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Uberglenn said:


> How do you flag a pax


Report them.

If it's warranted, use the "serious issue with a trip" field.

I've done this, and got a quick response saying I would never be matched again with that pax again. They also claim they'll review the pax, but who knows? At least I'll never have to see them again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I change my ratings within the week. If people use Uber enough they can't tell which driver down rated them.
> 
> Doing it right away often will ding your rating if the person is indictive.


How do you do this? I am not seeing this option.
My only 1 star I believe came from when I gave a pax a much deserved 1 star. But he had no reason to rate me low, other than seeing what I rated him.

OK, just found how to do this. I will definitely be using this in the future!


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do you do this? I am not seeing this option.
> My only 1 star I believe came from when I gave a pax a much deserved 1 star. But he had no reason to rate me low, other than seeing what I rated him.
> 
> OK, just found how to do this. I will definitely be using this in the future!


So he retaliated against you.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Nope, nothing you can do.
> 
> You can try rating them a 5 then going back and changing their rating a week later, but that's a lot of effort in my opinion.


It's not too much work.

Here's what you do, OP: Rate the rider 5 stars. Wait 48 hours and then contact Uber support and change their rating to a 1. Some of Uber's customers (they are not your customers) are true pieces of human detritus. You need to treat them like what they are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to be able to change the rider's rating approximately two weeks after the trip, on this screen (under account -> help -> trip and fare review, or something). Now I can't seem to do that. Anyone else having this issue or is Uber targeting me as "high maintenance" since I've done it 7 times now?

I guess I'll have to down rate pax immediately after the trip ends now, and risk retaliation...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't see how pax can retaliate. If you have pax app, go in there and try to find your rating. You can't. At least I couldn't and I've taken many rides. They don't know what we've rated them


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

In the pax app, there is a "What's my rating" or similar.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

intan201 said:


> I'm new to driving and noticed that a rider gave me a 1 star rating after I gave her a 2, and left a comment explaining her rating. (She ate chips in the car.) Apparently, some riders are neurotic enough to check their rating *after every ride* using the Help tab on the app, and give you 1 star if they see it go down.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this, aside from giving every potential problem rider a 5? It kind of defeats the purpose of the rating system when people are able to game it like this.


I took a few rides as pax what do you click on to see my rating?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually, a pax has to request it

So yeah, slim chances of them retaliating


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't have the new pax app version.. But I saw it on another pax's phone a while back: Help > Account > Account Settings and Rating > I'd like to know my rating

I'm not 100% certain of the menu tree.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a suspicion that the pax who know enough to find their way thru that menu tree are also those who are standing on the curb as you pull up, buckle their seat belts, etc., in other words 5 star passengers. The ones who don't care about the driver, and whom and I'm likely to down rate, probably aren't interested enough to know their own ratings. At least that's the hypothesis I should go on.

I was waiting two weeks to down rate because some of you big city guys on here have me paranoid about bad pax...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

a few weeks ago I had a drunk group of kids in my car and one was upset because previous driver had told him he had a bad rating. So he was asking me what would cause me to give a bad rating. I gave him a list of reasons. He didn't admit it, but sounded like he accepted why he had a bad rating.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sometimes I want to down rate a pax not necessarily because I had a bad experience but because other drivers might want to know. Example: woman so drunk she was walking in a zig zag, couldn't find the door handle, etc. Didn't really bother me because she could hold her liquor, and was polite, but it might bother some/most drivers. Unfortunately now I can't down rate her to four stars.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 112263
> Actually, a pax has to request it
> 
> So yeah, slim chances of them retaliating


I can't even find that screen on my pax app.



DocT said:


> I don't have the new pax app version.. But I saw it on another pax's phone a while back: Help > Account > Account Settings and Rating > I'd like to know my rating
> 
> I'm not 100% certain of the menu tree.


Thanks I found it,, mine is a little different but it give you your rating instantly when you put in your phone number

help>account and payment options>changing my account settings>I'd like to know my rating.

I'ts almost impossible to find.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Thanks I found it,, mine is a little different but it give you your rating instantly when you put in your phone number
> 
> help>account and payment options>changing my account settings>I'd like to know my rating.
> 
> I'ts almost impossible to find.


It is. Which is why 1 staring pax that don't tip to give them the message will never work.
On a more positive note, I'm a 5 star pax! Woo hoo!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Stars here too. I think I've taken 5 rides total. There used to be a lot of people on the board who would advise not to pick up a 5 star rider. I don't see that much anymore.


----------



## Timberline63 (Mar 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to be able to change the rider's rating approximately two weeks after the trip, on this screen (under account -> help -> trip and fare review, or something). Now I can't seem to do that. Anyone else having this issue or is Uber targeting me as "high maintenance" since I've done it 7 times now?
> 
> I guess I'll have to down rate pax immediately after the trip ends now, and risk retaliation...


I can't find it either. Any idea what happened to the change rating option????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Timberline63 said:


> I can't find it either. Any idea what happened to the change rating option????


Just rate them what you want the first time. As mentioned above, they wont know what you rated them.


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

If someone is rude I rate them regardless of my return rating. I have an 8.4 with over 100 comments and over 1000 five star ratings. The jerks are going to be jerks. Who cares about their rating? Does it pay your bills? No. Poor conduct and rudeness is not to be rewarded. If they are rude. Give them one star in front of them. I stopped picking up passengers with less than a 4.6 rating. I don't need negative energy. 
If they complain or redirect the navigation. Automatic two stars. If they ask for water. Auto three stars. If they ask for my charger and do not say thank you. One star.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

When doves cry said:


> If someone is rude I rate them regardless of my return rating. I have an 8.4 with over 100 comments and over 1000 five star ratings. The jerks are going to be jerks. Who cares about their rating? Does it pay your bills? No. Poor conduct and rudeness is not to be rewarded. If they are rude. Give them one star in front of them. I stopped picking up passengers with less than a 4.6 rating. I don't need negative energy.
> If they complain or redirect the navigation. Automatic two stars. If they ask for water. Auto three stars. If they ask for my charger and do not say thank you. One star.


Welcome doves!!! Looks like you have a lot of experience that can benefit these forums. Hope you stick around.


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

I had a passenger intentionally break my charger. She was angry that her phone was not responding to its charge. Her husband plugged it into his phone and it worked it charged my phone. He told her that it was her phone. I suggested she close pages and she smirked. Broke my charger then tossed it on the floor. I gave her one star. She's lucky I did not kick her out if my car before her terminal. I did not need the drama. People are rude. Plain and simple. They think because they had their car taken away or their license or the simple fact that they take Uber all of the time they are entitled to superior treatment. I apologize on behalf of the poorly run company called Uber but I owe them nothing but a safe ride and kind conversation. Anything else is up to me. If I like them I offer water if I don't I don't offer. I rarely offer I'm a kind person that doesn't take bs. I drive a Mini Cooper. Often passengers love it. There are those petty people that critique it. Not my issue. Ignore the mean people. Stand up to customer support. If you have a good standing with your passengers you've earned your right to make passengers pay for things they break ruin or simply disregard.
Give them one star if they are rude. Do not feel bad


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

I refuse to drive until Uber takes care of me as a driver. They lose more than I do.
Make a stand. If uber treats you poorly. Treat them poorly.
Don't drive.
I think it would be great if every driver clocked out for two days straight. Made a stand and demanded 80% if their fares. You get nothing unless you stand up for yourself!



Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome doves!!! Looks like you have a lot of experience that can benefit these forums. Hope you stick around.


Thank you,Cableguynoe!!!!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

The pax rating is really only for us Drivers to use for our info. If we get a request and see a 3.9 more than likely no-one will pickup that pax. so rate away guys! 5 star pax are ones who are ready for you at the curb where the pin was at and get in with destination already set and don't complain or backseat drive. 4 star pax are ones that aren't ready for pickup or smell bad. 3 stars are rude pax that turn up your stereo loud 2 and 1 star are pax that don't give a shit about your car and slam the doors and leave empty cups or trash in your car


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

When doves cry said:


> If someone is rude I rate them regardless of my return rating. I have an 8.4 with over 100 comments and over 1000 five star ratings. The jerks are going to be jerks. Who cares about their rating? Does it pay your bills? No. Poor conduct and rudeness is not to be rewarded. If they are rude. Give them one star in front of them. I stopped picking up passengers with less than a 4.6 rating. I don't need negative energy.
> If they complain or redirect the navigation. Automatic two stars. If they ask for water. Auto three stars. If they ask for my charger and do not say thank you. One star.


That's a lot of 5 stars. With that many rides do you have any complaints? Some people won't be pleased I'm trying to figure out what the average number of complaints is typically


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> That's a lot of 5 stars. With that many rides do you have any complaints? Some people won't be pleased I'm trying to figure out what the average number of complaints is typically[/QUOTE
> 
> Of course I do. I have three against my driving.
> One about the cleanliness of my car. It was given on Halloween at 5 am. I know this because she complained right away. I had driven 12 hours straight.
> ...


As you can see. I get my fair share of negative ratings Airport rides I always get five stars. People are going somewhere and generally happy to get there on time. Something I'm good at. 
People leaving. A different story. I decline pickups most often. They are grumpy !
I live West Hollywood. I ignore pickups on sunset 
Such an entitled group of kids. No thanks!
I avoid downtown. Ugh. Most are miserable office workers and project that onto cheery people. 
They think - why are you so happy. You're an Uber driver I'm like. I have a background in design and I'm writing a book on entitlement. So please share your rage. I'm all ears


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

When doves cry said:


> I had a passenger intentionally break my charger. She was angry that her phone was not responding to its charge. Her husband plugged it into his phone and it worked it charged my phone. He told her that it was her phone. I suggested she close pages and she smirked. Broke my charger then tossed it on the floor. I gave her one star. She's lucky I did not kick her out if my car before her terminal. I did not need the drama. People are rude. Plain and simple. They think because they had their car taken away or their license or the simple fact that they take Uber all of the time they are entitled to superior treatment. I apologize on behalf of the poorly run company called Uber but I owe them nothing but a safe ride and kind conversation. Anything else is up to me. If I like them I offer water if I don't I don't offer. I rarely offer I'm a kind person that doesn't take bs. I drive a Mini Cooper. Often passengers love it. There are those petty people that critique it. Not my issue. Ignore the mean people. Stand up to customer support. If you have a good standing with your passengers you've earned your right to make passengers pay for things they break ruin or simply disregard.
> Give them one star if they are rude. Do not feel bad


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Its funny i don't get ratings like that every week. I've been on a roll the last 2 months and my last rating report was in the middle of march. wonder where the rest went to


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

After more than several attempts Uber issued a refund for my charger.


Matty760 said:


> Its funny i don't get ratings like that every week. I've been on a roll the last 2 months and my last rating report was in the middle of march. wonder where the rest went to


do they do a driver safety report on your skills? I think someone has to
Complain about you. 
I've gotten in three discussions about Trump that left me with negative feedback. 
I've made it very clear that I find entitlement and greed highly offensive. I'm not a Trump fan so this fuels negative feedback. Hence proving my point that some people are just petty and entitled. 
The rating systems are ridiculous and simply a means to distract the drivers from requesting more pay. It's also an attempt to manipulate services. 
I'm not sure what the average reviews or compliments are and I'm unsure of why they rate in such a juvenile way. 
I myself am a kind person with a very strong personality. 
I work nights mostly as I find the people more thoughtful 
The day crowd is often in a hurry and strapped for time. I'm also not a fan of being stuck in traffic with a complainer or someone eating in my backseat which many do and leave their garbage. People chewing with their mouths open is the worst!
The day crowd has to take Iber most often. They've had their license taken away or they have no car. It's not a comfortable ride at times. 
Airport rides are going somewhere they often want to go. The same with evening crowds. 
They are less inclined to complain. Unless of course you annoy them enough to ruin their good mood. Thankfully this has not happened yet !
Congrats on your roll!!! May it continue!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I was just saying that your pic you posted had your ratings for like every week recently. Mine doesnt have that, its like they stopped telling me how I was doing. Only thing I got recently was a new compliment and then a few weeks ago I got my report on my driving to show how i was doing with my acceleration and braking


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you drive often? I drive a lot. Maybe it generates by rides . I do 60 to 100 a week on average


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

The only time I changed a pax rating the Uber app requested a reason. For those who give 5 stars and then change it later, what reason do you give, or does it not ask for a reason?


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

I just say I didn't want to rate them poorly in front of a pool passenger. Otherwise I rate them so they can see. I could care less about how it impacts me


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> The only time I changed a pax rating the Uber app requested a reason. For those who give 5 stars and then change it later, what reason do you give, or does it not ask for a reason?


For me it always asks for a reason. I just put the reasons for example sometimes I rate and then after they leave the door gets slammed, or if they were hostile or belligerent, I just write that in. Eapecially if for whatever Reason I did not meet their expectations (and you feel they might complain about something) and they are not happy, you can write in your side of the story and type in as much about the incident as possible. I've done it several times and never once has Uber asked why I did not just do that in the first place etc


----------



## When doves cry (Apr 18, 2017)

It asks me also. I elaborate then ask Uber to not pair me with them again. 
I wish they could see what we think of them. It might change their behavior


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> The only time I changed a pax rating the Uber app requested a reason. For those who give 5 stars and then change it later, what reason do you give, or does it not ask for a reason?


This week I changed a Rider's rating after the fact. The guy and his friends were very drunk and, while friendly to me, were just too "in my face". Their total trip was four blocks for the minimum fare of $3.19. one of them asked for a bottled water. They had me crank up the radio, asked for the aux cord so they could play a Lynyrd Skynyrd song, and then had me sit for a couple minutes at the destination while the song finished up. They also smoked immediately before getting in the car and brought extinguished cigarettes with them into the car. But I think the thing that had Uber support "launch an internal investigation" was the fact that the guy in the front seat kept grabbing my shoulder. I told Uber I didn't want the guy's account deactivated... I just wanted the rating change to a three-star because he sure didn't deserve the almost 4.9 average he had when I accepted the ping. Uber support changed it to three stars.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This week I changed a Rider's rating after the fact. The guy and his friends were very drunk and, while friendly to me, were just too "in my face". Their total trip was four blocks for the minimum fare of $3.19. one of them asked for a bottled water. They had me crank up the radio, asked for the aux cord so they could play a Lynyrd Skynyrd song, and then had me sit for a couple minutes at the destination while the song finished up. They also smoked immediately before getting in the car and brought extinguished cigarettes with them into the car. But I think the thing that had Uber support "launch an internal investigation" was the fact that the guy in the front seat kept grabbing my shoulder. I told Uber I didn't want the guy's account deactivated... I just wanted the rating change to a three-star because he sure didn't deserve the almost 4.9 average he had when I accepted the ping. Uber support changed it to three stars.


I've had similar and usually change to 1 star + request to be unmatched. Don't worry from what I understand it takes a lot to get deativated as a rider. I've heard there are riders with a rating of 1. Something and still getting picked up


----------



## Jon Michael Plotter (Jan 7, 2016)

Have any of you used the Lyft app at all, as a rider? As soon as the ride is over, the cost of the trip pops up, with the option to tip, and next button to rate. There is no way you can get your own rating, RIGHT AFTER, the trip to see what it is. Those screens are not accessible. 

So, unless I am proven wrong, a lot of responses here are speculative and bogus. This applies to lyft, as I just checked it, make your own research regarding uber. As a driver, I have given a rider a 1, then see that I have been tipped $5 and have gotten pings from the same person later...obviously, this person liked me more that I did her. 

Geez, get your facts people.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Jon Michael Plotter said:


> Have any of you used the Lyft app at all, as a rider?





Jon Michael Plotter said:


> As a driver, *I have given a rider a 1*, then see that I have been tipped $5 and *have gotten pings from the same person later*


On Lyft, giving a 3* or lower should have automatically unpaired you from receiving future requests from the pax.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

I think the OP was referring to Uber not Lyft. Many of us have responded with our own personal experiences with the rating system. With Uber there is a screen under the help menu were they can get their rating.
For some reason I thought when you rate someone a 3 or less on Lyft your never matched with that passenger again but if you got pinged again from same pax apparently not so.


----------

